# Hello



## Topic and Wanderer (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Been looking a your site for a while but as we did our 1st wild camp last weekend decided it we time we joined up. Bought camper last October and we have had a few weekends away on sites mainly with hook up. Took the plunge last weekend and headed off to Betws Y Coed, North Wales. Found 2 fantastic spots to wild camp. Both with glorious views and the fantastic weather made it extra special. Got the bug now so looking forward to meeting up with some of you at meets now Spring is on its way.


----------



## cipro (Feb 13, 2008)

Topic and Wanderer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Been looking a your site for a while but as we did our 1st wild camp last weekend decided it we time we joined up. Bought camper last October and we have had a few weekends away on sites mainly with hook up. Took the plunge last weekend and headed off to Betws Y Coed, North Wales. Found 2 fantastic spots to wild camp. Both with glorious views and the fantastic weather made it extra special. Got the bug now so looking forward to meeting up with some of you at meets now Spring is on its way.



Hi and welcome do you wild camp at the back of the railway station???
enjoy the site and again welcome


----------



## Topic and Wanderer (Feb 13, 2008)

We were going to go by railway station. Bit unsure so asked in visitor centre. Lady said she couldn't officially tell us we were allowed but unofficially we wouldn't be bothered. Decided we wanted a spot with a view so headed up into the hills to the north by the lakes. Roads very narrow and steep but well worth the climb.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Feb 13, 2008)

*welcome*



Topic and Wanderer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Been looking a your site for a while but as we did our 1st wild camp last weekend decided it we time we joined up. Bought camper last October and we have had a few weekends away on sites mainly with hook up. Took the plunge last weekend and headed off to Betws Y Coed, North Wales. Found 2 fantastic spots to wild camp. Both with glorious views and the fantastic weather made it extra special. Got the bug now so looking forward to meeting up with some of you at meets now Spring is on its way.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Topic and Wanderer,
Welcome


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome Topic and Wanderer, to a great site.


----------



## Geoff.W (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome.

I'm sure you'll find the site friendly and welcoming.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello Mate


----------



## avandriver (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome from me too 



Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Topic and Wanderer said:


> We were going to go by railway station. Bit unsure so asked in visitor centre. Lady said she couldn't officially tell us we were allowed but unofficially we wouldn't be bothered. Decided we wanted a spot with a view so headed up into the hills to the north by the lakes. Roads very narrow and steep but well worth the climb.



Welcome to Wildcamping.
Yes you can overnight at the far end by the railway station and the head warden is ok about it and is a very nice chap
He has a side kick who is also a motorhomer and he is against it but has no authority to move you on.
It is similar to a French aire
We have overnighted there about 3 or 4 times each year for the last 4 years and never had any problems.


----------

